# PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus GTX 970 Strix + Core i5-4690K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus GTX 970 Strix + Core i5-4690K [Anzeige]*

					Der PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX970-Edition ist der günstigste PCGH-PC mit einer Geforce GTX 970. Spieler müssen dabei aber dennoch nicht auf eine schnelle Performance verzichten, denn gespart haben wir vor allem bei der Ausstattung (Gehäuse, Netzteil, Laufwerke).

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX970-Edition: Asus GTX 970 Strix + Core i5-4690K [Anzeige]*


----------



## Fafafin (17. Oktober 2014)

Ist das ein Tippfehler in eurer Übersicht oder habt ihr wirklich einen i5-4690K auf ein Asus H97-PLUS gesteckt?

Edit: Und das E9 mit 400W ist bei der 1x8-pol. Strix auch nicht optimal für OC (die 3. Rail im Netzteil ist umsonst). Da wäre das Antec TP 450 C die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2014)

Wieso E9?
Sind die Seasonic PCGH Netzteile nicht mehr verfügbar?


----------



## Sliderraider (19. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder eine Zusammenstellung, welche mich nicht wirklich überzeugt... Wieso kein Xeon 1231v3? Zu dem würde auch das Mainboard besser passen und dank der Strix braucht man auch keine iGPU.


----------



## Palmdale (19. Oktober 2014)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Ist das ein Tippfehler in eurer Übersicht oder habt ihr wirklich einen i5-4690K auf ein Asus H97-PLUS gesteckt?
> 
> Edit: Und das E9 mit 400W ist bei der 1x8-pol. Strix auch nicht optimal für OC (die 3. Rail im Netzteil ist umsonst). Da wäre das Antec TP 450 C die bessere Wahl gewesen.


 
Nope, laut der Übersichtstabelle ist tatsächlich der Haswell K auf dem H97-Plus von Asus gesteckt worden. Schon bissl beschämend für einen PCGH-Aufkleber...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Auswahl von CPU und Mainboard erfolgte bewusst. Im Gesamtpaket kostet der 4690K so gut wie keinen Aufpreis gegenüber dem ursprünglich geplanten 4690, aber auch im beschränkten Rahmen von H97-Mainboards bietet er Vorteile beim Übertakten.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im Gesamtpaket kostet der 4690K so gut wie keinen Aufpreis gegenüber dem ursprünglich geplanten 4690,


 
wie soll ich denn den Satz deuten?
Ihr kriegt den 4690k zum Preis des 4690 aber für ein Z97 Board reicht das Geld dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Sliderraider (20. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> wie soll ich denn den Satz deuten?
> Ihr kriegt den 4690k zum Preis des 4690 aber für ein Z97 Board reicht das Geld dann nicht mehr?


 
Dem stimme ich zu. Der Aufpreis ist doch mit Sicherheit nicht so hoch?!
Was ist eigentlich aus der Idee des Community-PC geworden? Hat Alternate angst, dass ein wirklich rundes und durchdachtes System zusammengestellt wird, was die überteuerten Highend PCGH-PC's obsolet macht?


----------



## Fafafin (20. Oktober 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Auswahl von CPU und Mainboard erfolgte bewusst. Im Gesamtpaket kostet der 4690K so gut wie keinen Aufpreis gegenüber dem ursprünglich geplanten 4690, aber auch im beschränkten Rahmen von H97-Mainboards bietet er Vorteile beim Übertakten.



Der i5-4690 ist ja auch bezüglich P/L die schlechteste Wahl zwischen 160 und 220€.


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte eher ein i5 4460 genommen und lieber nochmal 8GB Ram reingesteckt. Bekomme bei einigen Spielen schon 9-11GB voll (z.B. Lords of the Fallen). Netzteil kommt mir etwas unterdimensioniert vor.


----------

